# Soul, Funk and Blues Music, Old and New



## SeaBreeze

The Chantels - Maybe (1958)






Later Doo Wop version:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Mary Wells - My Guy*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Drifters - There Goes My Baby*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Dubs - Could This Be Magic*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Monotones - Book of Love*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong (1958)*






DooWop Version...


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Nat King Cole - Ramblin' Rose (1962)*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Martha Reeves & The Vandellas - Come and Get These Memories (1963)*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Any Day Now - Chuck Jackson*


----------



## That Guy

"Now this ain't soul music.  It's rock music.  But, it's got soul if you can dig it."


----------



## SeaBreeze

...let's talk soul


----------



## That Guy

Soul . . . from the heart.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife grew up just outside of Detroit and was a MAJOR Motown fan. She seen the Supremes in concert there. Actually, she taught me to like Motown. I was strictly a Rocker!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jujube

I lived in Detroit and near Detroit for six years.  My native-born Detroit friends grew up having many of the big names in Motown playing at their sock hops and senior proms when they were just getting started.  Those Motown groups didn't just "burst" on the scene like groups today.....they had to pay their dues and that meant playing at high schools, lodges, and state fairs for peanuts, trying to be "discovered".


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

I didn't look at the other posts, just picked out the first that came to mind.  I was amazed to look back over the posts and see how many Marvin Gaye fans were here, but he was something, loved him.  Diana's tribute to him still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Pam

Unfortunately, somewhat erroneously as Northern Soul isn't mainstream soul but a separate sub culture based on rare tracks and also has its own dress code and dance style.

_Northern Soul was, and still is, a music and dance subculture that emerged in the North of England in the late 1960s, initially an offshoot of the British Mod scene. - Wigan Casino and Twisted Wheel.

Though the scene was biggest in the mid to late 70s, it was driven by obscure tracks of the heyday of American soul between 1965 and 1971.

They wanted to find tracks that had flopped or never been released but which, according to the aesthetic of Northern Soul, were masterpieces.

Today there are still DJs and collectors trying to find the next big Northern Soul hit among reels of tape and acetate pressings made 40 years ago.
_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/0/24164508


 Here's a mainstream soul song, by Sam and Dave, which brings back good memories for me.

http://youtu.be/ZVx2i6jGzf8


    ..and here's a Northern Soul one that is a favourite.

http://youtu.be/lYzcWY8Cj0o


----------



## oldman

David Ruffin was my favorite Temptation even after I saw the movie, "The Temptations." I never knew or thought David to be the way he appeared to be in the movie. I was able to meet and talk with David in Atlantic City in 1989. I thought then that he was doing drugs by his eyes and the continual sniffing and snorting. Being a trained Substance Abuse Counselor, I am able to spot a drug addict much more often then someone who has no connection to this habit. When I spoke with him, it was mostly small talk, like what was his favorite song to perform and did he ever think about making a movie and other chatter. He was a very charismatic person and had no problem with relating or connecting to people. He asked me what my favorite Temptation song was and I told him without hesitation that it was, "I Wish That It Would Rain." He sang the first two lines right there in the hallway of the theater. It was  great.

David lived a very sad life, at least from my perspective. He allowed himself to be used and abused by those around him and also by himself. This man is another example of a great entertainer making bad choices. He denied his many fans of his talents by making those choices. So, we are all losers in this part of David's life and death. 

I had received the two tickets, including a backstage pass at the Trump Taj Mahal in AC by signing up for a Player's Club card and being selected from all of the entries.

I wanted to add the following YouTube video. You may not watch all of it, but you will get the idea of who David Ruffin really was. David had extraordinary talent, but led a very conflicted life. Yes, as you can tell, David was one of my favorite soul performers. And believe me, he had soul. Just listen to how he sings and performs his music. There is so much feeling and passion that anyone who ever heard David sing, would be a fan. It is his lifestyle that killed him and has denied many to hear and see him perform.


----------



## Pam

Thanks oldman, for a very interesting and informative post. Have watched some of the video, will finish watching the rest of it tomorrow.


----------



## Pam

A bit of Motown...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam

One of the most popular northern soul records


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

I was just watching a Motown special of PBS TV, and I was movin' and a groovin' in the kitchen, loving this good old soul music.  We had the best soul and rock music in our generation for sure!


----------



## tnthomas

SeaBreeze said:


> I was just watching a Motown special of PBS TV, and I was movin' and a groovin' in the kitchen, loving this good old soul music.  We had the best soul and rock music in our generation for sure!


 
You beat me to it, was going to mention this show but am on my iPad  right now, and copy & pasting links is tedious.    All great artists, can't really pick an overall favorite group.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Thomas, lots of great artists hard to pick a favorite, they were all so good!


----------



## Temperance

Grew up listening to the Motown sound.  Loved it all, it was the best.  At times, still will listen to it.  Boy, it sure can transport you back in time.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

I DARE you to sit still!


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher

psst - This is the song that got Robin Thicke & Pharrell Williams in trouble to the tune of $7M recently.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ndynt

Blues on the cusp of Rock and Roll...


----------



## ndynt

Another during the same period of time.......


----------



## oldman

Quiet, but Soulful!


----------



## oldman

I followed the Drifters throughout their careers. Front men Clyde McPhatter, Ben E. King, Bill Pinkney and of course, Charlie Thomas all had their own sounds, but no matter what, The Drifters were always soulful with a little R&B mixed in. Charlie Thomas lived here in my town of York, PA for a short time. He kept a very low profile and I never knew it until I saw a write-up about him in the Sunday paper many years ago. Out of all of the front men, I have to give the edge to Mr. King.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## SeaBreeze

I was just on hold with the vets for awhile listening to this old song.  Hubby was laughing at me because I was dancing around and really getting into it, lol.


----------



## drifter

Good Stuff, was then, still is. I was a big Janis Joplin fan, too. I still think of her everytime i hear "Me and Bobbie mcGee."


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sitting In The Park - Billy Stewart


----------



## SeaBreeze

I Do Love You - Billy Stewart


----------



## SeaBreeze

I Do - The Marvelows 1965


----------



## ndynt

How about a little Eric Clapton and Dr John...St. James Infirmary..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## tnthomas

Don't forget to check out the tons of other great songs listed to the right.


----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze

Enjoyed that Roberta Flack song AC, great tune and good memories, thanks!


----------



## applecruncher

I looked at Donny's bio - I remember hearing when he died (suicide) at 33 yrs old.  What a waste.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Such a shame AC....so sad.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Karen99




----------



## Karen99




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99




----------



## tnthomas

Karen99 said:


> Spoiler



+1  For gladys Knight & the Pips!


----------



## SeaBreeze

tnthomas said:


> +1  For gladys Knight & the Pips!




:iagree:


----------



## Karen99

one of my favorites..danced to this many, many times


----------



## Ina

Karen, This song brings back so many memories, and I still want to dance to it. epper:


----------



## Karen99

Ina..I can't hear this song and not want to dance!  Good memories..

epper:


----------



## Karen99




----------



## oldman




----------



## Arachne

Died way to young


----------



## SeaBreeze

San Francisco Bay - Richie Havens







[video=youtube_share;qfoOhZMpYZE]http://youtu.be/qfoOhZMpYZE[/video]


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## tnthomas




----------



## ndynt

Chapman and Clapton blues....90's not really "back in the day"


----------



## clover

Hopefully able to post again so here goes


----------



## SeaBreeze

RIP Curtis.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Celebration - Kool & the Gang


----------



## ndynt

Starting my day with John Mayer and BB King....video kind of choppy initially.  Quickly straightens out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lonely Stranger by Eric Clapton


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## Dupe Murkland

I fold every time


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

This song is pretty old but the concert isn't that old


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;i0hVIrQm0KM]http://youtu.be/i0hVIrQm0KM[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## boaterboi




----------



## boaterboi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren

How sweet it is to be loved loved by you - Marvin Gaye (how do I post videos on here please) ?

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=je-gNICGdbs[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great song Wren!  Here's the instructions for posting a youtube video.



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the video, when you  see the video URL, right click it and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then,  click on the "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , right click the box and paste in your URL.  Then, click OK.  When  you're finished and click on "Submit Reply", you'll see your video in  your new post.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Even though I am mostly a classic country and western music fan I do enjoy the Rock and Roll,Soul and Blues music from the 50's. After that it kind of went down hill for me.


----------



## Wren

.cannot post from my iPad SeaBreeze, thanks for the info will try on my laptop


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Etta James - At Last   :wave:  




[/h]


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze

Wren said:


>



I like him Wren, saw him perform in person, but your video says it can't be viewed in my country.


----------



## Wren

_I like him Wren, saw him perform in person, but your video says it can't be viewed in my country.

_I get that sometimes, must have been great to see him live !
 I love all the old Blues singers, Muddy Waters, Jelly Roll Morton, Little Walter etc.


----------



## helenbacque

I have some old tapes from the Preservation Hall Jazz Band that I pull out when I'm in that kind of mood.  Favorite has Sweet Emma Barrett on the rinky-tink piano.


----------



## Wren




----------



## Trade




----------



## Trade

Motown Girls!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Sarah Vaughan - Summertime[/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Saw BB live, great performance!


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze

Great old songs Applecruncher, thanks! :cool2:


----------



## applecruncher

You're welcome SB.  Good stuff from waaaaay back.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

^^ Love that! :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

Or...


----------



## C'est Moi

And of course, "blue-eyed soul,"  my man Leon Russell.    RIP, Leon.


----------



## C'est Moi

And my favorite Joe Cocker song of all.    You Can Keep Your Hat On.    

**  Caution;  R-Rated Video **




Spoiler


----------



## MarkinPhx

I'm not an Philly Eagles fan but it does give me a good excuse to play this great


----------



## Smiling Jane

C'est Moi said:


> And my favorite Joe Cocker song of all.    You Can Keep Your Hat On.
> 
> **  Caution;  R-Rated Video **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I nearly fell off my chair laughing the first time I heard that song. What a combination, Joe Cocker and Randy Newman.


----------



## C'est Moi

Smiling Jane said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> I nearly fell off my chair laughing the first time I heard that song. What a combination, Joe Cocker and Randy Newman.



I am a huge fan of both of them.   Loved Randy's "Short People."


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

She recorded Hound Dog in 1952, this video was from the American Folk and Blues Festival in England in 1965.  I heard this on the radio for the first time just the other day.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pinky

My favourite Aretha Franklin song. R.I.P. Queen of Soul!

<font size="3"><span style="color:#0000ff;">


----------



## Pinky

I posted this elsewhere on the forum, but I think it deserves to be here. 
Phoebe Snow deserved more recognition than she got. 

<font size="3"><span style="color:#0000ff;">


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;pUX_Il6OdJM]https://youtu.be/pUX_Il6OdJM[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Moon Rat

You want to hear real Blues, well, here it is.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Wow @Bella based on the responses/reactions I guess there aren't many Soul/Funk/Blue fans in this forum.

I will share this from the Chic concert that we attended last night.  Just amazing!


----------



## Bella

dseag2 said:


> *Wow @Bella based on the responses/reactions I guess there aren't many Soul/Funk/Blue fans in this forum.
> 
> I will share this from the Chic concert that we attended last night.  Just amazing!*


Oh, well, it doesn't really surprise me. That's OK, we have our own thread! 

Thanks for sharing Chic. They've still got it! I'm glad you enjoyed the concert.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## dseag2

Bella said:


>


Funny story... the CEO of my former company was black and was very wealthy.  He told me he had War perform at his birthday party.  I told him, of course I knew Low Rider and I got a fist bump from him!  Great song!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


> The Chantels - Maybe (1958)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later Doo Wop version:


This was one of my favorite slow songs when I was a teenager. I have their greatest hits CD. This was another of my favorites by them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Mr. Ed said:


>


And the answer to Super Bad...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeaBreeze said:


>


The Moments became Ray, Goodman & Brown.  Al Goodman lived in Englewood, N.J. with his family. He and my husband were very good friends. I had a brief, pleasant conversation with Al on the phone about interviewing him for an entertainment e-zine I contributed to and was supposed to meet him when we were invited to his house for a party he and his wife (Rhetta Young) were throwing. But I got the flu, could't go so my husband had to go without me. My husband told me that Al and his group as well as The Manhattans loved my CD! Sometime later Al went into the hospital for an operation that should have been routine and never came home! My husband was devastated along with Al's family and fans. We couldn't believe it. Rest in musical paradise Al.


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> The Moments became Ray, Goodman & Brown.  Al Goodman lived in Englewood, N.J. with his family. He and my husband were very good friends. I had a brief, pleasant conversation with Al on the phone about interviewing him for an entertainment e-zine I contributed to and was supposed to meet him when we were invited to his house for a party he and his wife (Rhetta Young) were throwing. But I got the flu, could't go so my husband had to go without me. My husband told me that Al and his group as well as The Manhattans loved my CD! Sometime later Al went into the hospital for an operation that should have been routine and never came home! My husband was devastated along with Al's family and fans. We couldn't believe it. Rest in musical paradise Al.


I certainly remember this one from my youth!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> I certainly remember this one from my youth!


Yeah, I think was Al's voice that was the deepest.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is one of the baddest (that means best, of course) R & B groups ever. They sound just as good in person as on records. I've seen them in concert three times. They were "discovered" by Marvin Gaye and the first song here is dedicated to him.






This is the first song I heard by Maze and one of my favorites. It invoked some heavy emotions when I would listen to it. Frankie Beverly's voice just moves me. I subsequently bought several of their albums.






@Pecos @Nathan @dseag2 @Pinky @palides2021 @Medusa @Paco Dennis @dobielvr @carouselsilver


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Llynn




----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Pecos @Pinky @dobielvr @MarkinPhx


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Pecos @Bella @dobielvr @Pinky


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pecos @Bella @dobielvr @Pinky


MDS
It has been ages since I heard this song. Thanks


----------



## MarkinPhx

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pecos @Pinky @dobielvr @MarkinPhx


I just got around to listening to these and love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MarkinPhx said:


> I just got around to listening to these and love it. Thanks for sharing


Glad you love them Mark. Thank you for letting me know. I'll tag you in more of what I post. Did you listen to Slippin' into Darkness, post #227 above?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@MarkinPhx @Pecos @dobielvr @SeaBreeze


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Can't have R & B and Funk without James. 






@MarkinPhx @Pecos @dobielvr @SeaBreeze


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Can't have R & B and Funk without James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MarkinPhx @Pecos @dobielvr @SeaBreeze


James Brown is a major hero in this area. He has a beautiful statue down on Broad Street in Augusta Ga across the river from where I live.


----------



## Been There

Pecos said:


> James Brown is a major hero in this area. He has a beautiful statue down on Broad Street in Augusta Ga across the river from where I live.


I always was a James Brown and The Famous Flames fan. My favorites: “Please, Please, Please” and “I Feel Good’. I also liked “Night Train.” James Brown has an interesting bio. He was not only a great blues singer, but also a great performer with his dancing and acting, especially when he sang, “Please, Please, Please.” He was the first rock singer that I saw that wore patent leather shoes.


James Brown bio


----------



## Been There

Here’s another outstanding blues singer:


----------



## MarkinPhx

OneEyedDiva said:


> Glad you love them Mark. Thank you for letting me know. I'll tag you in more of what I post. Did you listen to Slippin' into Darkness, post #227 above?


Yes I did ! Thanks !


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Been There said:


> I always was a James Brown and The Famous Flames fan. My favorites: “Please, Please, Please” and “I Feel Good’. I also liked “Night Train.” James Brown has an interesting bio. He was not only a great blues singer, but also a great performer with his dancing and acting, especially when he sang, “Please, Please, Please.” He was the first rock singer that I saw that wore patent leather shoes.
> 
> 
> James Brown bio


I was privileged to see many artists back in the day when the Apollo theater had its soul reviews. James was one of them. I saw him do his Please, Please, Please routine...throwing off the red cape a couple of times, having it put back on him a couple of times, falling to his knees, etc. He's known for his Funk tunes but he sang one helluva, heart wrenching ballad. This was the first song I heard by him and is one of my favorites by him:






@Pecos  I remember hearing about the statue. Don't know why I was thinking it was in Macon though.
@MarkinPhx @Pinky @dobielvr @Pink Biz


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Pecos @MarkinPhx @Pinky @dobielvr @Pink Biz


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was privileged to see many artists back in the day when the Apollo theater had its soul reviews. James was one of them. I saw him do his Please, Please, Please routine...throwing off the red cape a couple of times, having it put back on him a couple of times, falling to his knees, etc. He's known for his Funk tunes but he sang one helluva, heart wrenching ballad. This was the first song I heard by him and is one of my favorites by him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos  I remember hearing about the statue. Don't know why I was thinking it was in Macon though.
> @MarkinPhx @Pinky @dobielvr @Pink Biz


That is a great song MDS.

He was so popular in Georgia that I would not surprise me one bit if he had a statute in Macon as well. He is revered on this side of the river as well and he lived in Breech Island SC for a long time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> That is a great song MDS.
> 
> He was so popular in Georgia that I would not surprise me one bit if he had a statute in Macon as well. He is revered on this side of the river as well and he lived in Breech Island SC for a long time.


So glad you like!


----------



## Been There

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was privileged to see many artists back in the day when the Apollo theater had its soul reviews. James was one of them. I saw him do his Please, Please, Please routine...throwing off the red cape a couple of times, having it put back on him a couple of times, falling to his knees, etc. He's known for his Funk tunes but he sang one helluva, heart wrenching ballad. This was the first song I heard by him and is one of my favorites by him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos  I remember hearing about the statue. Don't know why I was thinking it was in Macon though.
> @MarkinPhx @Pinky @dobielvr @Pink Biz


WOW! I would have given just about anything to have gone to the Apollo just once back in the day, but then I would probably have been too young to really enjoy the show. I read a good deal about the Apollo and the performers who played and sang there. The Apollo should be made into a National Shrine. There is/was no there place like it. I believe it is listed as a Historical building.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Been There said:


> WOW! I would have given just about anything to have gone to the Apollo just once back in the day, but then I would probably have been too young to really enjoy the show. I read a good deal about the Apollo and the performers who played and sang there. The Apollo should be made into a National Shrine. There is/was no there place like it. I believe it is listed as a Historical building.


What's amazing Been There is that I was "poor girl" back then but still got to see live shows, including Broadway theater. I went to the Apollo at least twice with neighborhood friends. I probably still lived with my parents at the time. Other acts I saw there..The Motown Review: The Spinners (I got my first artist crush on Pervis Jackson, who sang bass), Marvin Gaye (before he hit it big), LIttle Stevie Wonder, who did Fingertips when he was just breaking out and I believe Gladys Knight and the Pips were also on that bill. I also saw Joe Tex, Joe Simon, Patti and the Bluebells, before they hit it big as LaBelle. Nothing like live !! @Pecos


----------



## OneEyedDiva

BTW @Been There when I was in my early 20s I got to sit down and chat with Pervis backstage at the Cheetah in New York. My BFF at the time was shocked when she came backstage and saw how cool I was being. I had written my first and only fan letter to him shortly after seeing him at the Apollo a couple of years earlier. He had sent me a letter with a personal snapshot. Pervis was known for being nice to his fans.  @MarkinPhx @Pecos


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Been There

OneEyedDiva said:


> BTW @Been There when I was in my early 20s I got to sit down and chat with Pervis backstage at the Cheetah in New York. My BFF at the time was shocked when she came backstage and saw how cool I was being. I had written my first and only fan letter to him shortly after seeing him at the Apollo a couple of years earlier. He had sent me a letter with a personal snapshot. Pervis was known for being nice to his fans.  @MarkinPhx @Pecos


My favorite singer back in that era was a fellow named Pookie Hudson. I t was way before my time, but my parents had a lot of 4's, so one day I began playing the records after my grandparents, who I was living with bought me a portable stereo. Pookie was the lead singer for the Spaniels at that time, but later went solo. I don't know what it was about his voice, maybe because he sang so soft and smooth in his early days that caught my attention, but he had a style that was recognizable and who didn't love the song, "Goodnight, Sweetheart?" It was a beautiful song, for anyone that listened to the lyrics.


----------



## Been There

OneEyedDiva said:


> What's amazing Been There is that I was "poor girl" back then but still got to see live shows, including Broadway theater. I went to the Apollo at least twice with neighborhood friends. I probably still lived with my parents at the time. Other acts I saw there..The Motown Review: The Spinners (I got my first artist crush on Pervis Jackson, who sang bass), Marvin Gaye (before he hit it big), LIttle Stevie Wonder, who did Fingertips when he was just breaking out and I believe Gladys Knight and the Pips were also on that bill. I also saw Joe Tex, Joe Simon, Patti and the Bluebells, before they hit it big as LaBelle. Nothing like live !! @Pecos


I had read that back in the day, being a performer and playing at the Apollo was like a country singer performing at the Grand Ole Opry. That's when you knew, as a performer, that you made the big time. I also read that Buddy Holly and the Crickets were the first white group to play at the Apollo and were well received by the audience. My parents must have really liked Holly. They had a lot of his 45's and albums. I liked his sound for the most part, but a few of his songs were so-so. I played the drums at the Naval Academy and was asked to try out for the U.S.  Navy Band, but had no aspirations of being a drummer for a band. I wanted to do other things with my career. 

Back in that era, there were a lot of really good artists, both black and white, but probably overall, in the mid to late 50's, it seems to me that the black artists prevailed. I think the genre Doo Wop helped them along. Many black artists during that time period either sang rhythm and blues or Doo Wop, which I really enjoy listening too because of the harmony. I have a pretty good Doo Wop collection from my parents, who must have really liked it also. However, there was always something special about James Brown. Did you know that after his death, there was a big mess within his family over his estate, especially his song rights?


----------

